# Working on a Business Visa



## John1988 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have searched a lot of websites but can not find a definitive answer to my query so I hope that someone here can help.

I was sent to Saudi Arabia on a Business Visa on the proviso that I would get a work visa once I was settled here. Having now been here several months I am no closer to getting a work visa for various reasons and so am still working on a Business Visa.

Does anybody know the ramifications of this? I keep hearing that 'everyone does it' but I'm not everybody. I was wondering if someone could give me the rights and wrongs of the situation that I currently find myself in?

Thanks in advance for any advice / help that you can offer!

John


----------

